# Who owns P.I ?



## gnorth16 (Jan 1, 2012)

Who owns P.I?

Any affiliation with Vacation Villages? I signed up today and noticed a lot of inventory for the various V.V Resorts and affiliates and then noticed a link to the V.V website at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jan 4, 2012)

Platinum Interchange is owned by Tricom Management.

Vacation Village is our sister company in which we are affiliated with.

Thank you.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 5, 2012)

duplicate post


----------

